# Eventing: Showjumping Thread



## LeannePip (9 August 2016)

So . . .

When does it start?


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

Starts at 2pm as normal but I have no idea when individual riders are on! Normally it is put on facebook but haven't seen anything...


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

There are two rounds of showjumping - one for team medals, one for individual (top 25 I think?). Not sure about timings but presumably there'll be a break between the two rounds.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Also, to start the day off on a good note, has everyone seen this absolutely lovely quote from Ingrid? Perfectly sums up the sport  

https://twitter.com/dpequestrian/status/762784224348893184


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

Amye said:



			Starts at 2pm as normal but I have no idea when individual riders are on! Normally it is put on facebook but haven't seen anything...
		
Click to expand...

The running order won't be up until after the trot-up.


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Also, to start the day off on a good note, has everyone seen this absolutely lovely quote from Ingrid? Perfectly sums up the sport  

https://twitter.com/dpequestrian/status/762784224348893184

Click to expand...

Yes, wasn't she lovely.

Does anyone know if they're streaming the trot up?  It must be starting soon.  I think it may be very interesting!


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

I think there is going to be a lot of very tired horses at the trot up this morning, can see there being a bit of a shake up!


----------



## Crackerz (9 August 2016)

I read i think even 2 dressage horses failed their trot up's this morning


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

H&H are live tweeting it - Canadian and French horses have all passed.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Jonty Evans sent to the holding box   Other two Irish horses have been accepted.


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Johnty for Irish been held... Come on fingers crossed!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Yey the Chilean horse ranco is through


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Yey the Chilean horse ranco is through 

Click to expand...

Ditto this!


----------



## Lizzie66 (9 August 2016)

Anymore updates ?

I think the first round of SJ for medals starts at 2pm and I think that the 2nd round for individual placing is at 6pm


----------



## Crackerz (9 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Yey the Chilean horse ranco is through 

Click to expand...

This made me 

Twitter link: https://twitter.com/horseandhound


----------



## dixie (9 August 2016)

where are you seeing this info please?


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Twitter


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

www.twitter.com/horseandhound


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

The Japanese horse chocolate hasn't presented, the other one the duke of Cavan has been sent to holding box


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

Duke of Cavan to the holding box and Just Chocolate not presented for Japan


----------



## dixie (9 August 2016)

okay ta, don't do Twitter.  I'll see if it lets me read it.


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

Jonty has now been accepted


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Johnty is through


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Jonty through second time! Phew!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

All Aussies through


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

WFP through


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

So is pippa


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Brits through!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

All gb in


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

Looks like the trot up won't be causing any major upsets to the top teams! Good to see so many horses going through after a difficult day yesterday!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

All Dutch and NZ in


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Great news for Team GB and I'm also glad Ranco is through, for me they are the stars of this competition (sorry to be totally unpatriotic!). A shame Just Chocolate has not presented, hope the pocket rocket is OK. Team NZ all through.


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Now all Germans through


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Great news for Team GB and I'm also glad Ranco is through, for me they are the stars of this competition (sorry to be totally unpatriotic!). A shame Just Chocolate has not presented, hope the pocket rocket is OK. Team NZ all through.
		
Click to expand...

Think everyone is in love with Ranco!


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

All 4 from Sweden through, wasn't Linda eliminated though?


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Philip dutton held


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Also, to start the day off on a good note, has everyone seen this absolutely lovely quote from Ingrid? Perfectly sums up the sport  

https://twitter.com/dpequestrian/status/762784224348893184

Click to expand...

Ahhh - that was lovely!

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			All 4 from Sweden through, wasn't Linda eliminated though?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they've cancelled that? From what I remember, she finished her round and the commentators were saying the elimination was for rejumping an A element after a B refusal? It's not a fault!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

All Brazil though!

Going to be an uphill batted for GB


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Yes I hope so Lexi because Ingrid did exactly the same and was not penalised. Nice to see Brazils 4 have all passed.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Very glad to see so many horses through after what was a rather testing day yesterday - testament to how fit they were and ultra careful (and sensible) management from all concerned.

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Presumably the ground jury were busy last night! All 4 Brazilian horses have passed too, so that must mean Marco's elimination has been overruled.


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Philip dutton passed


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

While we're waiting (over an hour to go), what shall I make for dinner?  Choices are:  a south Indian style chicken curry - lots of coconut milk, a chicken stir fry using up the last of the korean-style barbecued chicken we had last night plus various veggies and noodles, prosciutto and emmental ravioli in a simple tomato sauce with garlic bread or burgers with corn on the cob and German-style potato salad . . . bearing in mind that I have quite an important meeting in London tomorrow so can't afford to be having garlic breath or anything that might repeat too much.

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

All of the above! Also, can I move in please? Your food always sounds amazing!


----------



## ldlp111 (9 August 2016)

Well have done abit of tidying, now going to watch some archery (got a bow for christmas 2020 here I come lol )


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Stir fry, quick and easy 1 pan cooking with minimal washing up, healthy but sounds delicious!


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

I am on lunch at work! Need to go back in a min. I managed to watch most of the XC yesterday by keeping in minimised in the bottom of my screen with headphones on and still doing some work while watching. My boss is in today so not sure if i can risk it and do it again!


----------



## Lizzie66 (9 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Yes I hope so Lexi because Ingrid did exactly the same and was not penalised. Nice to see Brazils 4 have all passed.
		
Click to expand...

Again wasn't Marcio eliminated ? Huge confusion on results going up and then changing and the BBC website is absolutely rubbish with regard to listing scores etc


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Again wasn't Marcio eliminated ? Huge confusion on results going up and then changing and the BBC website is absolutely rubbish with regard to listing scores etc
		
Click to expand...

I assume he had it dismissed on appeal - it was all a bit messy at that water jump!


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Again wasn't Marcio eliminated ? Huge confusion on results going up and then changing and the BBC website is absolutely rubbish with regard to listing scores etc
		
Click to expand...

he must have had it dismissed, think that moves Brazil up the medals table too. 
FEI website has only got 3 for Sweden though, and 4 for Brazil in the team standings. 

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Eventing3/startlist


----------



## Posa (9 August 2016)

I'm relying on this page to keep me up to date! 
 Iplayer and twitter blocked at work and my O2 network is down so cant even watch on my phone


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Frida Andersen's not showjumping. Shame, she went really well yesterday


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Frida Andersen's not showjumping. Shame, she went really well yesterday 

Click to expand...

that is a shame, she was placed quite well after xc too


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 August 2016)

Can anyone link me to BBC page (like yesterday) for watching SJ?


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Can anyone link me to BBC page (like yesterday) for watching SJ?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36664493

getting confused again, BBC standings and records have Marco as eliminated, FEI website names him in the team.


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Can anyone link me to BBC page (like yesterday) for watching SJ?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36664493 

Hopefully this works


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36664493

getting confused again, BBC standings and records have Marco as eliminated, FEI website names him in the team.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

And we're off. Lots of empty seats &#128533;


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			that is a shame, she was placed quite well after xc too 

Click to expand...

Yup! Poor girl. 

Looks like Yoshi and the Duke of Cavan aren't jumping either according to that start list  

Commentators have just said that the scoring graphics aren't accurate. The change to the Brazil score has pulled them up to 7th ahead of us. Did Marco go clear then? I just remember his water incident!


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			And we're off. Lots of empty seats &#55357;&#56853;
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed how over lots of events there's been loads of empty seats, it's not nice to see


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Yup! Poor girl. 

Looks like Yoshi and the Duke of Cavan aren't jumping either according to that start list  

Commentators have just said that the scoring graphics aren't accurate. The change to the Brazil score has pulled them up to 7th ahead of us. Did Marco go clear then? I just remember his water incident!
		
Click to expand...

FEI has Marco down as 20 penalty points, not sure which fence or what for though!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Hard to judge it after just one horse but it doesn't look *too* tricky a course. Time might be a smidge tight though.


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Hard to judge it after just one horse but it doesn't look *too* tricky a course. Time might be a smidge tight though.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased for her that she completed, something many others didn't do 

Looks like time might be an issue though.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I've noticed how over lots of events there's been loads of empty seats, it's not nice to see 

Click to expand...

It's not an Eventing hotspot and it's still early - the swimming has been packed in comparison.

Where this idea of the Brits are 7th came from I don't know - we've been 8th on the Rio website/app since early evening yesterday.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Think they change the time?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Yay Rancho!


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			It's not an Eventing hotspot and it's still early - the swimming has been packed in comparison
		
Click to expand...

it's not just been eventing. I can understand some sports are more popular than others, and swimming, rowing and athletics will always draw massive crowds, but the women's 7s and some of the football didn't seem to have many either.


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

something tells me Ranco isn't as easy to ride round SJ as he is XC lol


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

I &#10084; Ranco.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Hurrah for Ranco! 4 faults is very respectable.

I do wish Mike Tucker would stop banging on about hunting. When we're all meant to be trying to make eventing more appealing and accessible, it really doesn't help the image


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Re the sevens - new Olympic sport AND it's on the same site as the equestrian, maybe it's a distance/time/cost thing


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Hurrah for Ranco! 4 faults is very respectable.

I do wish Mike Tucker would stop banging on about hunting. When we're all meant to be trying to make eventing more appealing and accessible, it really doesn't help the image 

Click to expand...

He's only saying the horse would be a preferred hunter, nothing else.


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

also found an update on the Polish horse, both him and rider are fine and horse is banged up a little but under vet care.

I have to go now for driving lesson then to sort the horse so hoping if I paused the iPlayer it'll allow me to watch where I've left off once I get back.
but it means I will be leaving this thread until I've caught up! once I'm back I'll probably just watch the individuals.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Glad all horses and riders ok after yesterday 

This doesn't look like a 4* SJ to me, looks pretty straightforward


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Re the sevens - new Olympic sport AND it's on the same site as the equestrian, maybe it's a distance/time/cost thing
		
Click to expand...

yeah, it could well be. I think that the empty seats in general can be put down to time and cost as well, both for international and home supporters. I know for us, we could have gone to an Olympics in Europe, but there is no way we could afford Rio or the southern hemisphere.


----------



## silvershadow81 (9 August 2016)

that brown oxer, first fence of the double looks to the bogey fence?!


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Well, here's Yoshi and Duke! The updates are quite apalling really, not a clue what's going on!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

silvershadow81 said:



			that brown oxer, first fence of the double looks to the bogey fence?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think they are too busy looking at the second element and forgetting to ride the first


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

The Duke of Cavan - what a lovely horse!  He's my joint favourite with Ranco!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			He's only saying the horse would be a preferred hunter, nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

First one today, but it's a constant feature of his commentary. 

Oh these starts lists/graphics are useless! It definitely said Yoshi had withdrawn!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Shame for Alex


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Come on Gemma


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Shame for Alex 

Click to expand...

Barely touched it!


----------



## LeannePip (9 August 2016)

I've just put it on my phone - its just finished showing Alex Hu Tian's round am i up todate?  Gemma is just starting


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Well done Gemma!


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Lovely round by Gemma, thankfully the mares fright yesterday and subsequent green round has not affected her too badly today for the show jumping.


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Brilliant round by Gemma, lovely big smile as she finished as well


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Well done Gemma, so glad she could finish on a good note.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Lovely clear for Gemma! Shame about the 4 time faults but she made the course look easy peasy.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			I've just put it on my phone - its just finished showing Alex Hu Tian's round am i up todate?  Gemma is just starting
		
Click to expand...

Yes sounds about right, may be a smidge behind


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Lovely, careful round from Gemma and Pebbles - confidence-giving for the mare in such a big atmosphere - well done.

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Oh no!!!!!


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Oh my lord, what a dive, poor Ruy, even put the jump back up!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Ouch!!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Blimey, that was spectacular!


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Tom Bombadil said he'd had enough!


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

Wasn't expecting that!  very graceful and impressive lol

Love that he put the pole back up


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Bless him. How disappointing for him


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Well, Tom Bombadill Too just said no in emphatic style!  Loved how Ruy put the fence back up afterwards.  

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

How many of the teams above us only have 3 riders does anyone know?


----------



## silvershadow81 (9 August 2016)

poor guy, after coming so far to walk on foot out of the arena :-(


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			How many of the teams above us only have 3 riders does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone except France? Brazil and Sweden did have four but Ruy just fell off and Frida isn't coming forward to jump so that's them both down to three.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

The kiwis and Germans only have three.

If Swedish girl isn't riding, doesn't that mean they're down to two?


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

So glad Gemma did a lovely round and can go back feeling a little less deflated.

Love the Brazilian rider putting the fence back up.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

So we need to see one from each team to send the poles flying, get lost and strop out in a huff for us to get any higher up the board


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			The kiwis and Germans only have three.

If Swedish girl isn't riding, doesn't that mean they're down to two?
		
Click to expand...

Linda A seems to have been un-eliminated.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Canada also on 3.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Linda A seems to have been un-eliminated.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's new, ta!


----------



## Morgan123 (9 August 2016)

sorry to be annoying but has anyone got the startlist/times? can't find it online.

Work productivity dropped to 0....!!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			sorry to be annoying but has anyone got the startlist/times? can't find it online.

Work productivity dropped to 0....!!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-jumping-qualifier

Me too!


----------



## Morgan123 (9 August 2016)

thanks so much!! 

Didn't want to miss Like Chocolate, got a lot of love for that horse!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Work? What's that? 
I'm using work's iPad to watch!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			thanks so much!! 

Didn't want to miss Like Chocolate, got a lot of love for that horse!
		
Click to expand...

He's out as got some of the brush from the xc places he shouldn't apparently


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			thanks so much!! 

Didn't want to miss Like Chocolate, got a lot of love for that horse!
		
Click to expand...

Hate to tell you but he's out. Didn't present for the vet this morning.


----------



## Morgan123 (9 August 2016)

Oh that's so sad! He looked so happy the whole way round the XC.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Well done Clare Abbott!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Nice round from Clare


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Kitty and Sprout - take your time and go careful . . . 

P


----------



## monte1 (9 August 2016)

irish rider, Clare,  just jumped a cracking clear round


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

lovely ride by the Irish as always!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Lovely! Well done Clare. 

They're going to have to push on to get the time. She only just made it and seemed to have quite a speedy rhythm.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Yayyyyyyy


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Gorgeous double clear!

P


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Good Sprout, continues his 'wont touch a pole' routine!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Phew!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Fabulous clear from Kitty!!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Whhooopp!

Loved his little pricked ears all the way round then


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Brilliant.  A perfect round from Kitty.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Just shows that the time is gettable.  (Yes, I know, that's not a word).

P


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

It seems you've got to take a few risks early on so you have enough time to give that double the respect it needs.


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

Mike Tucker was saying that Kitty had a double-clear, but didn't she have a stop XC yesterday?


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			Mike Tucker was saying that Kitty had a double-clear, but didn't she have a stop XC yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Ignore him.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

He meant clear inside the time for SJ today. Only 2 of them so far, her and Clare Abbott


----------



## lewis2015 (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			He meant clear inside the time for SJ today. Only 2 of them so far, her and Clare Abbott
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think he means just for the SJ e.g. clear inside time


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			He meant clear inside the time for SJ today. Only 2 of them so far, her and Clare Abbott
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  No fences down and no time penalties for today.  

P


----------



## SpringArising (9 August 2016)

What's time's Pippa and WFP on? Need to be a bit more stealthy watching today!


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

Brilliant rounds from out two so far  So glad they both got clears (apart from Gemmas time) after yesterday. Will be great to finish on a positive note!!

Sprout is just the cutest, doesn't touch a fence and ears forward all the time!


----------



## dixie (9 August 2016)

Kitty's horse is very impressive, shame about the blip yesterday but can see why she was in the team.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Opgun Louvo looking good . . . reckon he'll go clear.  

P


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			What's time's Pippa and WFP on? Need to be a bit more stealthy watching today!
		
Click to expand...

They're coming quite thick and fast now, I think only 11 teams left and all the individuals have been so they're coming every 11 horses (in reverse team order)


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Opgun Louvo looking good . . . reckon he'll go clear.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Such a beautiful horse to watch jump


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Come on Jonelle - I've met her - stewarding a SJing arena - she takes no prisoners (in the best possible way), and she's an amazing competitor.  Love this little grey of hers.

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Come on, Jonelle!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Oh dear  Don't think she'll be too pleased with that.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Shame for Jonelle. Still a we aren't going to win my allegence has moved to Oz as my granny was Australian


----------



## SpringArising (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			They're coming quite thick and fast now, I think only 11 teams left and all the individuals have been so they're coming every 11 horses (in reverse team order)
		
Click to expand...

Great, thank you!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

That wasn't pretty


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Crumbs, this is going to be expensive for Australia. 

Wish we had some better graphics! Could really do with a leaderboard...


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

I went to make a cuppa and missed Stuart Tinney's round - what happened?


----------



## suestowford (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Shame for Jonelle. Still a we aren't going to win my allegence has moved to Oz as my granny was Australian 

Click to expand...

Are you cursed?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Shame for Jonelle. Still a we aren't going to win my allegence has moved to Oz as my granny was Australian 

Click to expand...

I'm very solidly English and Scottish so I have no useful allegiances and am just cheering for people at random. 

Astier Nicolas smiled at me once when walking a course so I'll cheer for him


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			I went to make a cuppa and missed Stuart Tinney's round - what happened?
		
Click to expand...

4 down and one or two time faults - expensive round!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

suestowford said:



			Are you cursed?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so!  I shall start supporting Germany and France to keep Oz in the medals


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I'm very solidly English and Scottish so I have no useful allegiances and am just cheering for people at random. 

Astier Nicolas smiled at me once when walking a course so I'll cheer for him 

Click to expand...

Mark Todd has repeatedly glared at me in am angry manner on countless occasions which makes things a little awkward :tongue3:


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			4 down and one or two time faults - expensive round!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, he'll be kicking himself for that


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Scores are here https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-jumping-qualifier


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

So while there's a break, which horse would you want to take home? Got to be Ranco for me.  Really looked after his rider yesterday and looked lovely again today.


----------



## suestowford (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Apparently so!  I shall start supporting Germany and France to keep Oz in the medals 

Click to expand...

A cunning plan 

I'd like to see the Aussies win it, if only because I think Christopher Burton's XC round was a thing of beauty.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Rancho


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Mark Todd has repeatedly glared at me in am angry manner on countless occasions which makes things a little awkward :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha! 



annagain said:



			So while there's a break, which horse would you want to take home? Got to be Ranco for me.  Really looked after his rider yesterday and looked lovely again today.
		
Click to expand...

Ranco is such a dude. Probably him or the Duke of Cavan, although Billy the Biz is up there too.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Ranco is such a dude. Probably him or the Duke of Cavan, although Billy the Biz is up there too.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly said Billy the Biz too, but I refuse to have another grey, too much scrubbing (because, of course, this is real )


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

I remember helping a friend out in a sj warmup and a steward asked me to go get Oli T for her. I was petrified.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Ay up where's the ponies gone????


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Not sure how  long this break is for, shouldn't be long surely?

Individual medal rounds for the top 25 start at 6, I do know that.


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Ranco or Just Chocolate for me, shame the latter is obviously not too great today.

Can someone explain what is happening as the BBC don't seem to know their bum from their elbow as the ticker tape just read that the team show jumping has just been completed and the individual show jumping will commence at 6pm tonight?! I step out of the room for a few minutes and now have no idea what's going on! Is it just Gemma and Kitty which have jumped for the UK?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I remember helping a friend out in a sj warmup and a steward asked me to go get Oli T for her. I was petrified.
		
Click to expand...

Piggys yard used to be in my old village and Oli and Piggy once hacked past my house and said they liked my dog


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Ranco or Just Chocolate for me, shame the latter is obviously not too great today.

Can someone explain what is happening as the BBC don't seem to know their bum from their elbow as the ticker tape just read that the team show jumping has just been completed and the individual show jumping will commence at 6pm tonight?! I step out of the room for a few minutes and now have no idea what's going on! Is it just Gemma and Kitty which have jumped for the UK?
		
Click to expand...

There's a break. Half the riders have been, another 23 to go. Hazel just said on TV that they'll be back with the Eventing at 2.30 our time....I assume she meant 3.30


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

They've paused to harrow the arena I guess so should start again soon - the individual rounds/top 25 jump again at 6pm our time.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2016)

Well this is annoying. I should have gone to the yard...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

So the top 25 will start on their scores after DR XC and team SJ?  Or do they just go on DR &  XC?


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Useful opportunity to hang a line of washing out


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Thanks Annagain, I shall also hang the washing out and maybe run the hoover around with this funky Salsa style music playing!


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Yes they're a bit unorganised.  They could have said how long the break is.  Mike Tucker and Ian Stark are irritating me, sat out there on a nice jolly and yet they didn't even know the rules yesterday about retaking fences.  If you're being paid to cover the Olympics you ought to at least know the basic rules!! Same could be said for the fence judges too.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes they're a bit unorganised.  They could have said how long the break is.  Mike Tucker and Ian Stark are irritating me, sat out there on a nice jolly and yet they didn't even know the rules yesterday about retaking fences.  If you're being paid to cover the Olympics you ought to at least know the basic rules!! Same could be said for the fence judges too.
		
Click to expand...

They can only go on what their feed tells them as they don't see everything, only the pictures we see. Given the judges were confused, I don't think you can blame the commentators. 

More frustrating (and not the equestrian I should say) are the commentators who can't learn how to pronounce competitors' names correctly. Geraint (Thomas in the cycling) is not pronounced Grant, Grinte or Grind! It's so disrespectful. If it's your job to say a name a lot, learn how to say it properly. It's not even like he's foreign, all they'd have to do is ask a Welsh person to teach them.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			They can only go on what their feed tells them as they don't see everything, only the pictures we see. Given the judges were confused, I don't think you can blame the commentators. 

More frustrating (and not the equestrian I should say) are the commentators who can't learn how to pronounce competitors' names correctly. Geraint (Thomas in the cycling) is not pronounced Grant, Grinte or Grind! It's so disrespectful. If it's your job to say a name a lot, learn how to say it properly. It's not even like he's foreign, all they'd have to do is ask a Welsh person to teach them.
		
Click to expand...

I thought yesterday a couple of times Ian Stark said something that implied he was a bit annoyed about the way the pictures were changed with little apparent reason.
Agree with you about the pronunciation.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			So the top 25 will start on their scores after DR XC and team SJ?  Or do they just go on DR &  XC?
		
Click to expand...

Dressage, XC and team SJ


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Thanks Annagain, I shall also hang the washing out and maybe run the hoover around with this funky Salsa style music playing!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you all energetic? I lay on the bed reading. Booking these two days off work were a brilliant idea!


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

I'm quite pleased I have August as my do serious job hunting/give my mind a refresh/watch the Olympics month


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

I made tea &#128522;


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

This mare has a lot of ironmongery in/around her mush!


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

How do you get a grey that clean?!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This mare has a lot of ironmongery in/around her mush!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - what is that please?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Come on Pip!


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

Here is Pippa!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			Yes - what is that please?
		
Click to expand...

Almost looked like a hackamore plus something else? 

Well done Pippa!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

Yaayyyy!!!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

My colleagues are laughing at my oohs and ahhs


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			How do you get a grey that clean?!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I'm stating the bleedin' obvious, but you wash it.  A lot.

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Hurray!!! Well done Pippa.


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

Well ridden Pippa.  A bit squeaky at times - but you got away with it.  

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Woohoooo!! Hope that gets her through to the top 25! 

Did anyone see her FB post last night?


----------



## Equi (9 August 2016)

Just joined in time to see pippa!


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

Oh no! Think i'm going to miss WFP as i'll finish work and need to go home/to the yard! 

Brilliant riding by Pippa though, glad we are going out in style


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			Sounds like I'm stating the bleedin' obvious, but you wash it.  A lot.

P
		
Click to expand...

I have this vision of him permanently under a hose


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Woohoooo!! Hope that gets her through to the top 25! 

Did anyone see her FB post last night? 

Click to expand...

Yes, it must be horrible to feel like you've let your nation down. Hindsight is always 20-20 and yes, as she said, she should have circled but I can understand why she didn't.If you think you have half a chance of making it, you'd go for it.


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Woohoooo!! Hope that gets her through to the top 25! 

Did anyone see her FB post last night? 

Click to expand...

Just looked there :'( bless her


----------



## Dunlin (9 August 2016)

Trust me I am not that energetic!

Great round by Pippa, yes I did see her Facebook post last night, hopefully she's dusted herself down a bit since then, it's horses.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

I want a proper leaderboard *stamps feet*


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Woohoooo!! Hope that gets her through to the top 25! 

Did anyone see her FB post last night? 

Click to expand...

Yes! Bless her. Hopefully that round will have made her feel a bit better about it all. Hindsight is a wonderful think but you have a split second to make a decision and I don't blame her for not circling. We were already pretty down on the points so why not go for it, risks sometimes pay off


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Super Bob!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Ingrid is class isn't she. I want to dislike her as she's just too perfect but can't as she's so damn lovely.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I want a proper leaderboard *stamps feet*
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-jumping-qualifier - click results


----------



## lewis2015 (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Ingrid is class isn't she. I want to dislike her as she's just too perfect but can't as she's so damn lovely.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Love her


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Ingrid is class isn't she. I want to dislike her as she's just too perfect but can't as she's so damn lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Oh to have her lower leg!


----------



## LeannePip (9 August 2016)

How are the team placings shaping up? have we moved above 8th yet?


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

On a slightly different note, has anyone seen the article that was shared on the BD facebook page about WFP?

Amazing what he has gone through in the last 10 months!


----------



## Amye (9 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			How are the team placings shaping up? have we moved above 8th yet?
		
Click to expand...

Most teams haven't had 3 riders go yet! So currently in second i think  (but that's only because other teams haven't gone yet.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Come on little mare


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			How are the team placings shaping up? have we moved above 8th yet?
		
Click to expand...

I think so, the commentators are saying 5th, not sure I believe them though!


----------



## Biska (9 August 2016)

Morgan123 said:



			sorry to be annoying but has anyone got the startlist/times? can't find it online.

Work productivity dropped to 0....!!
		
Click to expand...

It's all here

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-team-jumping-final


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-jumping-qualifier - click results
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! The team leaderboard isn't working the way I want it to though - much better when they do it as total provisional scores rather than only giving you results when three people have show jumped!


----------



## duckling (9 August 2016)

Yahhhh his curb chains come loose...


----------



## Biska (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I want a proper leaderboard *stamps feet*
		
Click to expand...

It's all here 
https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-team-jumping-final

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-jumping-qualifier


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Down to the last batch of riders now...ooh it's tense!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

If I'm reading the leader board correctly, Pippa only needs to climb one place to get into the top 25. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

William up now! Eeeeeeeedd


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

This is the wfp I remember!


----------



## Sprat (9 August 2016)

And that is how it's done!!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 August 2016)

William must be so chuffed with that .  . how amazing .

P


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Beautiful clear by William! 

If only things had gone a bit better yesterday eh? We've been fab today.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

ya-a-a-a-a-a-y!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Phew! Now just need a few eliminations from two of the teams above us and bronze here we come


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 August 2016)

Woooooooo.   Well done William and Chilli.


----------



## 9tails (9 August 2016)

Great round! Chilli Morning is apparently 16.3 or 17h!  Why does he look 14.2 with William on him?


----------



## PorkChop (9 August 2016)

Brill


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

9tails said:



			Great round! Chilli Morning is apparently 16.3 or 17h!  Why does he look 14.2 with William on him?
		
Click to expand...

Because William's about 18hh


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Because William's about 18hh 

Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## Wimbles (9 August 2016)

Now THAT is a retrained racehorse! OK a few penalties but fantastic! (Dangerous Brian take note!)


----------



## Sarah_K (9 August 2016)

My bleeping broadband has gone down again so I can't watch. Went off at the start of WFP's round. Am annoyed but glad I've got a phone and can keep up on here. &#128522;


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Ooo Sam. Double clear here we are


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Woooooo we've gone ahead of the Dutch! Time faults are great!


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

I'm so pleased they've all had a wonderful round today.  Hopefully the people who were whinging about their poor performance (yes you Lucinda!) will be a little happier today.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

This horse isn't touching a pole is he!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Yesssssss! Go on, Astier!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Skittles for Toddy! What a shocker!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Oh Toddy  Didn't think he'd have so many problems!


----------



## Shadowdancing (9 August 2016)

Oh dear Toddy. Shame.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Mark Todd, what happened???


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Glup! Can't watch!


----------



## Equi (9 August 2016)

Horse was very flat


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Germany in the medals with two counting scores including refusals! That must have been about a million to one before the competition.


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Poor Toddy.  Not what you wish for anyone at this stage.


----------



## Shadowdancing (9 August 2016)

Another bit of horsey eye candy. Love this one too.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Oof this horse is nerve wracking to watch!


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Come on Mr Burton!


----------



## Equi (9 August 2016)

Ah hard luck to the Brits but well done France.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Oh I'm really pleased for France. I was expecting them to be as scary cross country as they used to be but they were great yesterday. Lovely today too.


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

Oh no! Two down.

France wins!


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

If all four scores counted, Britain would be in the medals.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Well I doubt anyone would have given those as medallists in that order before the competition started. Well done France!


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2016)

France have been stronger and stronger all year.  They deserved it.

And for a relatively inexperienced team 5th is a fair placing.


----------



## frostyfingers (9 August 2016)

Well done France, they've been doing so well for a while now.  Shame for Toddy, naughty pony.


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

Well done to Team GB - great SJ rounds and great to finish 5th!


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			France have been stronger and stronger all year.  They deserved it.

And for a relatively inexperienced team 5th is a fair placing.
		
Click to expand...

3 of those horses are young enough to still be there in 4 years. They should be awesome with that much more experience behind them....although things never work like that do they! Miner's Frolic would have been 17 this time round had he still been here - with 2 Olympics behind him and at peak age.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I'm so pleased they've all had a wonderful round today.  Hopefully the people who were whinging about their poor performance (yes you Lucinda!) will be a little happier today.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, even the Performance Manager has said Team GB weren't good enough yesterday, and I do think people need to realise that not winning a team medal will have a knock effect on funding for Tokyo. 

Good to move back up the team standings and finish fifth. Four clears is a super result too.


----------



## frostyfingers (9 August 2016)

Considering how tough a day they had yesterday that shows true grit and professionalism to come out and finish like that.  I hope Team GB are proud of themselves and their horses for putting yesterday behind them and finishing the event in style.  I'm certainly proud of them.


----------



## SallyBatty (9 August 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Considering how tough a day they had yesterday that shows true grit and professionalism to come out and finish like that.  I hope Team GB are proud of themselves and their horses for putting yesterday behind them and finishing the event in style.  I'm certainly proud of them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Well done Team GB.


----------



## ossy (9 August 2016)

Where is fox pit and pippa now individually are they in top 25 for second sj round, at work and haven't seen a full result? Thanks


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			If all four scores counted, Britain would be in the medals.
		
Click to expand...

It's only going to be three riders in total at Tokyo - everyone's going to have to be super reliable or we'll have loads of eliminated teams!


----------



## Biska (9 August 2016)

Mike Tucker is so unprofessional YET again. How dare he lose track of scores and who is where in the individual list (yes he said it himself live on air), what a shambles! it took him an age to realise France had won, he should have known the possible outcomes as Christopher Burton was jumping and passed them on to his viewers to build the excitement before the bell rang for his round to start. Hasn't his phone got a calculator?  Disgracefully poor quality output the BBC......aaargh pathetic!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

Just got in from work is there an individual leaderboard?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Biska said:



			Mike Tucker is so unprofessional YET again. How dare he lose track of scores and who is where in the individual list (yes he said it himself live on air), what a shambles! it took him an age to realise France had won, he should have known the possible outcomes as Christopher Burton was jumping and passed them on to his viewers to build the excitement before the bell rang for his round to start. Hasn't his phone got a calculator?  Disgracefully poor quality output the BBC......aaargh pathetic!
		
Click to expand...

I can't bear him. I know he has his defenders and they'll probably be along to shout at me but Christ, he needs retiring. 

Get one of the Equi Ratings lads on there for stats - the only way I knew what was going on with medal placings was because they're great on Twitter. This is why I was moaning about the lack of a proper leaderboard before. If the Olympic tv company aren't going to provide it, it's even more important that the commentator knows what's going on!


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			It's only going to be three riders in total at Tokyo - everyone's going to have to be super reliable or we'll have loads of eliminated teams!
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting - weren't there 5 riders in the team at London? Or can't I count? For GB there was William FP, Tina C, Nicola W, Zara P, Mary K as far as I remember - which definitely adds up to 5. Are they trying to get rid of equestrian sports by stealth, gradually reducing the numbers in the teams until there aren't any???


----------



## Shadowdancing (9 August 2016)

My understanding is only WFP qualified for GBR in second round. Pippa was only just out- 26th!


----------



## SpringArising (9 August 2016)

Mike Tucker doesn't know his arse from his elbow half the time. Really can't stand him anymore.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Is there another trot up or anything that might sneak Pippa into top 25?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			That's interesting - weren't there 5 riders in the team at London? Or can't I count? For GB there was William FP, Tina C, Nicola W, Zara P, Mary K as far as I remember - which definitely adds up to 5. Are they trying to get rid of equestrian sports by stealth, gradually reducing the numbers in the teams until there aren't any???
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be heading that way. I don't like it as a move - might be ok in the other two sports but it's going to mean some pressure situations on cross country if you've got to get round for the sake of the team.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			That's interesting - weren't there 5 riders in the team at London? Or can't I count? For GB there was William FP, Tina C, Nicola W, Zara P, Mary K as far as I remember - which definitely adds up to 5. Are they trying to get rid of equestrian sports by stealth, gradually reducing the numbers in the teams until there aren't any???
		
Click to expand...

Rio was down to four riders as the Olympics wanted to bring all three sports in line, so eventing lost ten places and dressage gained ten and now has a team of four. 

They're threatening/considering a team of 3 in Tokyo but it's not decided yet especially because of the pressure placed on horses xc


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Rio was down to four riders as the Olympics wanted to bring all three sports in line, so eventing lost ten places and dressage gained ten and now has a team of four. 

They're threatening/considering a team of 3 in Tokyo but it's not decided yet especially because of the pressure placed on horses xc
		
Click to expand...

Yes, surely that idea should be dropped on welfare issues.


----------



## Biska (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I can't bear him. I know he has his defenders and they'll probably be along to shout at me but Christ, he needs retiring. 

Get one of the Equi Ratings lads on there for stats - the only way I knew what was going on with medal placings was because they're great on Twitter. This is why I was moaning about the lack of a proper leaderboard before. If the Olympic tv company aren't going to provide it, it's even more important that the commentator knows what's going on!
		
Click to expand...

The stats were simple to work out with the excellent online interactive results supplied by the host website. It was very clear to see the effect of one or two fences down on the final results. It would not  have hurt Ian Stark to work it out as the summariser, although he did make a comment about MT's shocking mathematical ability at one point. Maybe he wants rid of him too. Now we have to listen to him talking all over the Dressage where he is even worse. . . Sorry rant over!


----------



## frostyfingers (9 August 2016)

Madness really - you will without doubt have some riders who will carry on because there's no discard score when really they shouldn't.  Maybe it's all part of the grand plan to get rid of Eventing from the Olympics....


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Biska said:



			The stats were simple to work out with the excellent online interactive results supplied by the host website. It was very clear to see the effect of one or two fences down on the final results. It would not  have hurt Ian Stark to work it out as the summariser, although he did make a comment about MT's shocking mathematical ability at one point. Maybe he wants rid of him too. Now we have to listen to him talking all over the Dressage where he is even worse. . . Sorry rant over!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to MT, their commentary position is pretty basic and I'm not even sure they have access to results online.


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

1	FRA	France	       169
2	GER	Germany	       172.8
3	AUS	Australia	       175.3
4	NZL	New Zealand     178.8
5	GBR	Great Britain 	252.1

Looking at the final team scores, there's +73 points between NZ and GB.

So, I reckon that if WFP & PF both went clear inside the time on the XC yesterday (ie. finished on their dressage scores of 37 + 43.9), and we kept Kitty's score (of 100.4), then we still would have finished on 181.3 and finished fifth.


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 August 2016)

I would be very wary of going down to 3 team members too - xc doesn't need to be made any more dangerous by riders that have _even_ more impetus to push themselves and the horse too far.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Changing the subject slightly, but now the whole team event's over, what selections would folk on here have made differently? Or do you think we sent the best four we could and through lack of experience (and human health in Pippa's case yesterday) didn't get in the medals?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

I was looking at that before - the Germans come out of it looking better and better. To have two counting scores including cross-country refusals, the other two phases had to be pretty damn good! 

Did we rack up a lot more time faults in comparison with them on our rounds that had refusals? 

Technology is not my friend at the mo. Am trying to do it all on my phone and it's not helping.


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

Personally I'm glad that eventing dropped from 5 to 4 riders. Having 2 drop scores out of a team of 5 made a bit of a mockery of it being a team competition IMO.

I think 3 with no drop score is too few though. Aside from the welfare issues, I think not having a drop score would make for an interesting team competition, but it would make for a rubbish individual competition because for a good individual comp you need riders to be able to take risks. And having separate competitions like in dressage and sj just isn't feasible for eventing


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			Personally I'm glad that eventing dropped from 5 to 4 riders. Having 2 drop scores out of a team of 5 made a bit of a mockery of it being a team competition IMO.

I think 3 with no drop score is too few though. Aside from the welfare issues, I think not having a drop score would make for an interesting team competition, but it would make for a rubbish individual competition because for a good individual comp you need riders to be able to take risks. And having separate competitions like in dressage and sj just isn't feasible for eventing
		
Click to expand...

Eventing used to be split into team and individual from the start of the dressage onwards though?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Changing the subject slightly, but now the whole team event's over, what selections would folk on here have made differently? Or do you think we sent the best four we could and through lack of experience (and human health in Pippa's case yesterday) didn't get in the medals?
		
Click to expand...

I think I banged on about this sufficiently yesterday ! I reckon they were the best four and we just don't have enough strength in depth. I personally wouldn't have picked Zara or Tina over the ones in the team and we had very few other options when you rule out the injuries to Arctic Soul (not that anyone favoured him over this course anyway) and Izzy's horse and the relative lack of form of Nicola Wilson's 3/4* horses. And everyone was mooing about WFP being our dubious choice and he's the best result out of the four!!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Eventing used to be split into team and individual from the start of the dressage onwards though?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that only for a couple of Olympics? My memory doesn't stretch back that far and I don't recall it at recent games...


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Wasn't that only for a couple of Olympics? My memory doesn't stretch back that far and I don't recall it at recent games...
		
Click to expand...

Atlanta and Sydney I think so it can be done


----------



## Shadowdancing (9 August 2016)

Anyone know what time they're due to start off again?


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

6pm


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 August 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			1	FRA	France	       169
2	GER	Germany	       172.8
3	AUS	Australia	       175.3
4	NZL	New Zealand     178.8
5	GBR	Great Britain 	252.1

Looking at the final team scores, there's +73 points between NZ and GB.

So, I reckon that if WFP & PF both went clear inside the time on the XC yesterday (ie. finished on their dressage scores of 37 + 43.9), and we kept Kitty's score (of 100.4), then we still would have finished on 181.3 and finished fifth.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting thank you. We clearly have a lot of work to do if we want to be competitive.


----------



## Shadowdancing (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			6pm 

Click to expand...

 Argh just as I leave to go home!! Oh well, thank you anyway, I'll listen in in the car .


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

Which channel is it on I've got rowing on two or canoeing in the red button or swimming on 4?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Red button BBC 1 then blue button is how I've found it


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Red button BBC 1 then blue button is how I've found it
		
Click to expand...

Thank you would never have found it otherwise that was really hidden!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

So with WFP so far down who are we cheering for gold?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

I would like to see Michael Jung win because he seems to have such a great relationship with Sam. 
Can't say I'm keen on Phillip Ditton.

Also know this is top 25 if someone fell off would they then drop below the ones who aren't jumping again?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I would like to see Michael Jung win because he seems to have such a great relationship with Sam. 
Can't say I'm keen on Phillip Ditton.
		
Click to expand...

No, nor am I! 

It'll be Michael but I'd love it to be Astier.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

I'd like to see Chris Burton win - his round yesterday was a pleasure to watch, as was his dressage


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

I can't see MJ having anything down so am routing for Chris Burton for silver


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

With this determining the top 25 if someone were to get loads of faults/ fall off etc could they then drop below those not jumping again?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Did they say during one of the earlier rounds that Alex Hua Tian wasn't coming out for the second round or did I entirely mishear that?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

Wow Chillis back end. If only he'd gone left yesterday. ...

Think of he'd won he'd have retired.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Well done William!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

That's a really lovely note for Chilli to end his career on. What a fantastic horse he's been.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Wonder how much Chilli's stud fee is......


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			With this determining the top 25 if someone were to get loads of faults/ fall off etc could they then drop below those not jumping again?
		
Click to expand...

No.

Just like if you are eliminated in a jumpoff you are still placed above those with faults in the first round.


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Eventing used to be split into team and individual from the start of the dressage onwards though?
		
Click to expand...

I thought they abandoned that format because riders withdrew left right and centre once their team's chances were gone, which made viewing a bit rubbish? Also you need riders to have multiple horses or you need different combinations in the two competitions... I imagine riders preferring their better horses in the individual, which obviously isn't ideal for the team competition..


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Shame for Alex


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I think I banged on about this sufficiently yesterday ! I reckon they were the best four and we just don't have enough strength in depth. I personally wouldn't have picked Zara or Tina over the ones in the team and we had very few other options when you rule out the injuries to Arctic Soul (not that anyone favoured him over this course anyway) and Izzy's horse and the relative lack of form of Nicola Wilson's 3/4* horses. And everyone was mooing about WFP being our dubious choice and he's the best result out of the four!!
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if the showjumping had changed anyone's mind really. But I think you're right (though I would have put Tina Cook in there), and of course, on selecting on form, Gemma would have been the first name on the sheet and William wouldn't have been there. My first thought when the team was announced was that the selection was more about building for the future than about winning medals. I think we can be more positive about that, all four riders finished, William's back on form, Pippa's inexperienced horse looks really good...


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

So apparently WFP confirmed to one of the commentators "He's on for Tokyo". Can we stop talking about him retiring and start talking about which horse he could potentially ride there?


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I was wondering if the showjumping had changed anyone's mind really. But I think you're right (though I would have put Tina Cook in there), and of course, on selecting on form, Gemma would have been the first name on the sheet and William wouldn't have been there. My first thought when the team was announced was that the selection was more about building for the future than about winning medals. I think we can be more positive about that, all four riders finished, William's back on form, Pippa's inexperienced horse looks really good...
		
Click to expand...

But you need to win medals in part to gain funding for the future...


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			So apparently WFP confirmed to one of the commentators "He's on for Tokyo". Can we stop talking about him retiring and start talking about which horse he could potentially ride there? 

Click to expand...

Yoicks! Isn't his stable rider competing some seriously nice youngsters for him at the mo? 

Oh well done Sam! He's been quietly efficient in all three phases.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			But you need to win medals in part to gain funding for the future...
		
Click to expand...

You are right. I was probably just over-thinking the whole thing!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

Well sat Astier! ! Shame about that would rather Chris Burton had the bronze than Phillip Dutton


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

He's gonna do it again, isnt he 

And on his 2nd choice horse lol


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

How phenomenal are Michael and his "reserve" horse Sam. Wouldn't mind having a horse like that let alone as my reserve!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Well done Micheal and Sam


----------



## only_me (9 August 2016)

And he did!

WOW 
He's won everything now!


----------



## numptynoelle (9 August 2016)

Such a class act! Good lad and well deserved!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Such a great horse. Well done them. 

Really pleased for Astier and his silver though!


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2016)

I do love Sam.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Just a shame Chris Burton didn't get bronze


----------



## teapot (9 August 2016)

Having held Beijing and London medals, they're so detailed you can't blame riders for staring at them.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Donungetbthee feeling their all going 'erm what's this????' About the little momento thingy?! Is it a medal holder?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

The rosettes look a bit papery! 

How lengthy is the ceremony!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 August 2016)

Still got individuals to go!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

They've all been very tame! I'd be belting round in gallop if I'd just won the Olympics!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2016)

Isn't Astiers horse lovely so chilled just standing there half asleep

Think I'd probably cry with happiness the whole way through the ceremony if I'd won!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 August 2016)

Mike rather got on my nerves today and I'm normally fairly tolerant of his ramblings but to reckon WFP was going to retire?  He's fought back from the brink of his death bed to compete at Rio, does he really think that he'd retire after putting himself through all that??!!  

Well done Michael and Sam.  As for the British team, there will be other competitions.  Focus now needs to be on producing riders and horses for the next few years to improve the squad.


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

Burghley in a few weeks, let's hope there's a good British showing there.


----------

